# Visiting Family



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi folks,
Hope someone can help.
We're off on a weeks jaunt at the end of march and will be visiting family before jointing the beer-train rallie.
Can anyone recomend sites or a site close to Telford? also one near to Cardiff? and one near-as-poss to Bosherstone or Angle on the Welsh coast near Pembroke?
For the last-one i can't find anything so we may wildcamp as the area seems to be devoid of habitation looking on google-earth!!
Any help gratefully recieved.

regards.....nige


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi about 25 years a go we stopped on a site virtually in the centre of Cardiff at Sophia Gardens. Just looked on Google Earth and it looks like it might still be there. Look for Cathedral Road then Dogo Street.

51.29.21.70N
03.11.51.55W

Martyn

PS 25 years since we were there! No idea what its like now.


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Nige,
The campsite that Martyn said about is--
Cardiff caravan site,
Off sophia Close,
Pontcanna,
Cardiff,
CF1 9JL.
Tel-02920398362.

This site is very close to Cardiff centre,about 20 minutes stroll through park. Hope this is of some use.


Alison.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

martynandlin said:


> Hi about 25 years a go we stopped on a site virtually in the centre of Cardiff at Sophia Gardens. Just looked on Google Earth and it looks like it might still be there. Look for Cathedral Road then Dogo Street.
> 
> 51.29.21.70N
> 03.11.51.55W
> ...


GPS is in Kazakstahn


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

If you are in the CC, Freshwater East near Pembroke is a lovely site, convenient for Bosherston. There are also plenty of sites in the Tenby area, just Google.


We now use the Tredegar House site just outside Cardiff, we've found the one in Sophia Gardens rather run-down since John the warden left, as well as being more expensive and not very secure.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

jarcadia said:


> If you are in the CC, Freshwater East near Pembroke is a lovely site, convenient for Bosherston. There are also plenty of sites in the Tenby area, just Google.
> 
> We now use the Tredegar House site just outside Cardiff, we've found the one in Sophia Gardens rather run-down since John the warden left, as well as being more expensive and not very secure.


This is an old (2007) thread.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Park on your family's respective drives? Use their electricity and water?


----------

